

Show HN: basic chatroom application using Socket.io/Node.js - manwe
http://talkio.cloudfoundry.com

======
manuscreationis
This is a much more polished version of something I whipped up when first
learning Node. It's eerily similar; If my code wasn't (selfishly!) locked away
in a private repo, I would have been suspicious

Very nice interface.

~~~
manwe
Actually this is my very first project using Node.js, I assign myself small
projects like this to learn a language/framework. I picked up some code
snippets on various tutorials, so that's why it seems like déjà vu ;) Node.js
is really easy to learn and that's the kind of small app you could build after
a few hours/days.

